# IELTS second time which one would be consider.



## sober_sandy (Feb 29, 2012)

If I get less score in second attempt of IELTS, can I use my first IELTS result. Actually the case is I got 7 in all the sections of IELTS in my first attempt, but in second attempt (to get it increase) I've got less in writing. 

Does immigration authorities will consider only the latest result or I can apply with my first score?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

sober_sandy said:


> If I get less score in second attempt of IELTS, can I use my first IELTS result. Actually the case is I got 7 in all the sections of IELTS in my first attempt, but in second attempt (to get it increase) I've got less in writing.
> 
> Does immigration authorities will consider only the latest result or I can apply with my first score?


Any IELTS score sheet is fine even if it is not the latest as long as the scores are not more than a year old.


----------



## V2S4R (May 11, 2009)

bangalg said:


> Any IELTS score sheet is fine even if it is not the latest as long as the scores are not more than a year old.


Bangalg,

Wow, What an amazing score you have for IELTS! (9,9,9,8).
Could you share your experience to achieve desired score in my next attempt?
Have you taken any classes or just online references?
Appreciate, if you could able to help me in this regard.

Cheers
:ranger:


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

vangareddy said:


> Bangalg,
> 
> Wow, What an amazing score you have for IELTS! (9,9,9,8).
> Could you share your experience to achieve desired score in my next attempt?
> ...


Getting 8/ 8+ is quite achievable. Whatever hints I can give, you can find them in this thread:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...iving-australia/109200-ielts-revaluation.html

I think if you can score 7 without much effort in Reading/ Listening, then getting 8+ is possible with a bit of practice. But writing and speaking is pretty subjective and there are no guarantees. Grammar is very important. 

I had passed on lots of materials to Rekha Raman. You can PM her and she will forward those to you.

All the best.


----------

